# How To Best Utilize Closet Space In 250Rs



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

There are 4 of us (2 old, 2 young







, and even with my cool "tote" system for each of our clothing, clothes and totes inevitably end up spread out all over the floor and top bunk. I'm trying to find a solution that utilizes the height and, more importantly, the DEPTH of the front "closet" cabinet in our 250RS. I considered pull-out shelving so that I can pull out the whole shelf to sort through and get what I need, but they just seem like not enough as I can't find any deep enough to go all the way back to the back of the closet.

I measured the plastic bins from the IKEA Trofast collection, and it seems like if you could install some sort of wood stripping with grooves on either side of the closet walls, you might be able to slide the IKEA bins right into the grooves, which would be great because they're still "bins" which I like to be able to pull out, and they're super cheap. Also, considering the depth/length of the bins, I was even trying to determine if I could slide another bin IN FRONT of a bin, fully utilizing the space all the way to the back.

Has anyone come up with any closet organization ideas besides just shelving?

Thanks!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

mommy2boyz said:


> Has anyone come up with any closet organization ideas besides just shelving?
> 
> Thanks!!


No! I added two shelves to the deep closet at the end of the bunks. We put seldom used things, such as spare blankets, to the front. The rest of the shelves hold the boys clothes. I also added two shelves to the closet under the front TV shelf. That does the DW and me.

I have considered pull out baskets, but as you mentioned, they are hard to find with enough depth. The other issue I have with them is that you lose width, due to the tracks and hardware. I decided the extra cost, and questionable gain, didn't justify going down that path.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

We have a similar situation in our 21RS. Two adults and kids 12 and 8 years old. We only use the front closet for coats. The kids are short enough that we pack most of their clothes in duffle bags and put them on their beds at their feet (outside wall). They have plenty of room to sleep and still have their stuff handy.


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

Had that issue here too.

I bought rubbermaid drawer set ups from Target. There are two big drawers at the bottom, and then two shallower drawers. I put one in the bunk closet and one in the closet under the front TV shelf. Can't remember the exact width, but I know I had to assemble them IN hte closet to get them together. The depth isn't right for the deeper bunk closet, but I put our bike covers, an extra blanket, odds and ends in the very front of the closet (so behind the drawers). To get at that stuff, I just pull a drawer out of the rack - remove it - pull out what I want, and stash the drawer back in. Kids stuff goes in the front bunk closet, mine/DH's in the other one. Beach towels etc just get parked on the top of the shelves - and life jackets/floaties hang from the bar. In the TV closet one, the bottom drawer doesn't come out all the way, but it comes out far enough that I can stash my sweatshirts and stuff in that one - since I don't wear them that often.

I also thought about putting true shelving in - but attaching all the hardware into those thin panels didn't interest me, and I figured for resale, the plastic drawers were easier.

ETA: One other thing I found useful - I bought 'Thirty-One' bags (a home show trend with my friends right now) - like duffels with open tops that fold up - anyhow, I use them to get our clothes into the camper - when 'unpacked' I slide them under the bottom bunk - and they hold all our shoes in one, our dirty laundry in anther, and any extra bags (our food bags) clothes/toys/etc that we need out of sight while we're camping. My friend does the same thing with a washbasket thing that she got at target - only downside to hers is that it doesn't fold flat if she needs to 'put it away'.


----------



## outbackmomma (May 5, 2011)

Same here with our 21RS. I got shelves from Lowes that fit perfectly. So perfectly I had to put them together inside the closet. They helped a bunch. But not the perfect solutions for reasons you listed. But better than before.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

mommy2boyz said:


> There are 4 of us (2 old, 2 young
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had the same issue with our 2005 25RSS. Here is what I did. The best solution I could think of was a pull out drawer and shelves. I custom made the drawer and installed it with drawer slide hardware from the home depot.I also installed 2 wire shelves above the slide out drawer. Works well for us.
crunchman
See pics.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

sptddog said:


> ...I also thought about putting true shelving in - but attaching all the hardware into those thin panels didn't interest me, and I figured for resale, the plastic drawers were easier...


My brother put wire shelves in his motorhome using 1/4" or 1/2 square dowels in each of the 4 corners to hold the shelf up like a table. He just used double stick tape to keep the legs in place. The shelves are the same size as the cabinet. So, it won't fall in. He's had no problems so far. I may do the same since the sides are so thin.

Do you have a link that shows what those Thirty-One bags are? I googled and only found stuff that looked like purses.


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

crunchman12002 said:


> There are 4 of us (2 old, 2 young
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had the same issue with our 2005 25RSS. Here is what I did. The best solution I could think of was a pull out drawer and shelves. I custom made the drawer and installed it with drawer slide hardware from the home depot.I also installed 2 wire shelves above the slide out drawer. Works well for us.
crunchman
See pics.
[/quote]

Wow! You are very handy! This is a really clever idea! Loving all of the different ideas....thanks!!!


----------



## thejesson4 (Sep 28, 2015)

Will you share what kind of shelves? I am in the same predicament. I have tried the Rubbermaid drawers as well as hanging shelves.. 



outbackmomma said:


> Same here with our 21RS. I got shelves from Lowes that fit perfectly. So perfectly I had to put them together inside the closet. They helped a bunch. But not the perfect solutions for reasons you listed. But better than before.


----------

